# Mossberg 935



## Warehouse (Sep 22, 2016)

Have a 12 gauge semi auto 935 model been sitting in safe for years 
Shoot 3” and 3 1/2” shells only 
Shadow grass camo 
Rarely used and would like to sell .
Buyer would need to show CFP to buy


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

It should shoot 2 3/4" shells too.


----------

